
MeeGo vs Android - papercutter
http://wiki.meego.com/Community_Office/Marketing/MeeGo_vs_Android
======
DjDarkman
I am interested in how can MeeGo support multiply architectures without
requiring the developer to build against all of them... Last time I checked
MeeGo apps were native code.

Also the in my opinion the fragmentation problem is due to the handset
manufacturer's politics. I have a HTC Tattoo with Android 1.6 I could flash a
2.2 on it but then some hardware components wouldn't work, because it seems
that it wasn't in HTC's interest to give back those drivers.

I am interested how will MeeGo tackle this.

~~~
tomjen3
The linux kernel is GPLed, so they would have to make the sources for those
drivers public, wouldn't they?

~~~
fragmede
And AFAIK, they did - <http://developer.htc.com/>

HTC Tattoo - Donut - 2.6.29 kernel source code -
[http://dl3.htc.com/RomCode/Source_and_Binaries/click-656120....](http://dl3.htc.com/RomCode/Source_and_Binaries/click-656120.tar.gz)

The difference; HTC pays a group of people who's job it is to make things
work. The fact that that 2.2 has even an minimal port for the Tattoo is
testament to the open source community.

------
shimi
Going defensive so early in the game isn't a good sign for MeeGo

~~~
blub
This is a link to the meego wiki. It's more of a brainstorm.

~~~
jparise
Indeed. That page now clarifies:

    
    
      THIS PAGE IS A DRAFT AND DOESN'T REFLECT OFFICIAL OPINIONS OF THE MEEGO PROJECT
    

(Sorry for the caps. I just copied the literal text.)

------
pedanticfreak
MeeGo is competing with less than free (Android) and at a significant
disadvantage. It's worth trying; the stakes are sky high. But man is the deck
stacked against them right now.

